# How to Operate Switches in Battery Environment



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

I am giving battery control a try after having a lot of problems with track pickup using track power. I am currently using an NCE DCC system. I have several Train-Li switches with DCC Pro-Drives. I will be using an NCE GWire system with QSI receivers in my Dash 9 locos. 

My question is, how do I operate the DCC switch machines when I turn off the track power? Do I have to attach each switch machine to some kind of radio receiver? Is the Aristocraft RCC Remote Switch device compatible with the GWire cab?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you need the airwire "activator" which is a receiver and switch controller setup, I think it'2 in 2 boxes... that will run normal switches. 

you might be able to use one of the receivers, like a decoder to pass dcc and power along to the switch machines, but it might take a bit of experimentation. 

Greg


----------



## RodSten (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, Greg. 

Rod


----------



## AstroTrain (Dec 31, 2020)

RodSten said:


> I am giving battery control a try after having a lot of problems with track pickup using track power. I am currently using an NCE DCC system. I have several Train-Li switches with DCC Pro-Drives. I will be using an NCE GWire system with QSI receivers in my Dash 9 locos.
> 
> My question is, how do I operate the DCC switch machines when I turn off the track power? Do I have to attach each switch machine to some kind of radio receiver? Is the Aristocraft RCC Remote Switch device compatible with the GWire cab?
> 
> ...


Rod,
It's been awhile since you posted this - any progress? Can you briefly share your experiences in this conversion process?? Thx.
Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, 7 years is a while 

One piece of advice when coming "new" to a forum, if you intend on commenting on an old thread, if it's over a year, often it's better to start a new thread with your question.

Also, if you expect one of the posters to respond, check when they last posted, you can do this by clicking on their name, in this case the person you asked has not posted in 5 years. Again usually better to start a new thread with your specific questions.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> in this case the person you asked has not posted in 5 years.


Well, this website says he was 'seen' 5 months ago, in Aug 2020. But your comments are right on!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I looked at his last post, I should have also looked at the "last seen" like you did Pete.

Greg


----------

